# Lump



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

Just found this lump on Miss Bella over the Thanksgiving holiday and I am really scared. I will be taking her to her vet first thing Monday morning when they open up before I go to work. What could it be.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What part of her body is that? Rufus had something like that once, it turned out to be an old spider bite. Fingers crossed it is nothing.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks to me as if it might be a little hernia. 
Don't worry too much, if she is well in herself then it is not causing her an immediate problem and the vet will be able to advise you on Monday.


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

Lower belly area


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

Her activities and playfulness has not changed at all. No signs of it hurting her.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is where his bug bite was. Hopefully it is that, but definitely check at the vets.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I wondered if it might be a hernia aswell. If you press it quite firmly does it sort of go back in or is it a surface lump? I hope the vet will be able to put your mind at rest on Monday morning, you never know it could have gone down by then, they do gather lumps and bumps along the way. But they really do worry us don't they.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> It looks to me as if it might be a little hernia.
> Don't worry too much, if she is well in herself then it is not causing her an immediate problem and the vet will be able to advise you on Monday.


I thought little hernia too. Especially prevalent in toys. Don't worry


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

It does move back and forth I think I pressed to hard on it once and she nipped at me like it hurt.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When Molly was a baby we took her to the vet at 8 weeks when we first got her. He said "oh she has a small hernia" we didn't know cause she was new to us. He told us to not worry that he would remove it when she got spayed. She was fine it was a small lump no irritation or anything. He fixed her up when she got spayed and she is fine now. It wasn't anything serious.

I would definitely take her to the vets to make sure it's fixable. Poor baby!


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

Well she has already been spayed so if it is a hernia not sure how they will fix it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Bella Girl said:


> Well she has already been spayed so if it is a hernia not sure how they will fix it.


I would take her to the vet...I go to my vets all the time for anything that is out of the ordinary...I feel better knowing what is going on with my Molly


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

oh yes she will be at the vet first thing Monday at 8 o'clock when they open. I certainty won't be able to go to work until I do find out.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bella Girl said:


> Well she has already been spayed so if it is a hernia not sure how they will fix it.


If it is a hernia - it is a minor op - my son (who wasn't being spayed!!!) had an umbilical hernia repair when he was 4.
Don't worry the vet will be able to give you an accurate diagnosis and suggest treatment, all we can do is make a guess


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

*Bella Update " No Hernia"*

Vet said Bella has had a reaction to the kind of suture from her spaying. Almost three months to today since she had the spay done. So with that being said, she felt that she should put her under and go in and take a look at the situation and when she did she said she did find a lot of scar tissue she cleaned that up and she put in a different kind of suture in her. As she explained it, normally sutures dissolve. In Bella's case they didn't all dissolve therefore she had a reaction to one still left in her. She also explained to me that this type of suture is the one that is the best kind they use and have had no issues with it. Just happened to be us. Percentage of this is 2-3% unfortunately we were one of the 3%. No running, no jumping, no stairs for a week. Follow up appointment in a week. She has a couple of staples this time, last time she had actual stitches. She pretty droggy tonight. We have pain medicine if needed. She is getting lots and lots of kisses and hugs I think this is killing me more than her. 
I believe she is going to be ok, its just one of those things that happens. Everyone's circumstances are different and come out differently. Thank you in advance for all the prayers.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor little Bella, what bad luck.
Here's hoping that she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Wishing lovely Bella well - she will enjoy lots of cuddles x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Wishing Little Bella a speedy recovery!! XXXOO Now that the problem is sorted out and questions answered . . hope mommy is better also! Lots of TLC to that sweet girl!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

wishing Bella very speedy recovery,hope she isn't in too much pain xxx


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Glad you got answers. Hope bella recovers quickly.


----------



## Amber (Dec 10, 2013)

I hope Bella is feeling better, she's a little cutie.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How is Bella doing now?


----------

